# TRIBS OPEN!!!



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So today is officially opening day for the Utah Lake tributaries West of I-15. Knowing this, I expected a line of people at one of my lunchbreak spots when I visit (on my lunchbreak) just moments ago.

Not a one.

Good! More room for me to see what's swimming in this nasty little creek close to Lindon Marina.

Well, walleye guys, with the unusually cold weather (and water) this year, the closing of the tributaries probably didn't help much since I doubt the spawn has even happened yet.

Sucks for the walleye, I guess.

So while at the spot, I thought I'd flip a pointer a few times and try to hook up with this year's first white bass, but I didn't get it. Got this scrappy little walleye though:

[attachment=0:tf3r8kir]walleye1.jpg[/attachment:tf3r8kir]

:mrgreen:

Noticing the typical carrion in the water just downstream, I thought it best to release this spiny little guy back to it's nasty home. Besides, the only time I ever tried walleye, I wasn't impressed and don't really trust myself to prepare another the right way. :|

I got a couple of what seemed to be hits on other casts, but only managed to reel in a big carp scale and some plastic. :roll:

Later today, I may try a little further upstream for a couple of trout. I'll edit later if I get anything pic-worthy.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow good catch, last year I caught a 6" brown in that stretch.


I was thinking about heading there later today will see what the boss (wife) say's


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dam you and your fishing on your lunchbreak! I only get 30 min for lunch so no fishing for me til sunday. Nice eye though....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I only get 30 minutes, but I'm really close to water in all directions. 8)


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I only get 30 minutes, but I'm really close to water in all directions. 8)


you should just take a little cooker with you.....you could have gotten an anchovie size fillet out of that guy. I love fishing like that there are lots of places to do that on the Provo river and around utah lake..thanks for the report I think the snow scared a lot away..


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

No one ever asks why you smell like fish when you come back from lunch?!  


Good going on the eye! And thanks for the reminder about the tribs... I always forget when they open.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice catch LOAH! I am hoping to catch some 'Eyes at DC this year! I suppose I could fish during my lunch break at the Jordan, Willow Park Pond, or fish Murray Park, the problem being that I have to dress nice to work so I would have to change my clothes first :| It's almost just worth it for me to just fish in my nice clothes! :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone have the water temp at Utah Lake ?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> No one ever asks why you smell like fish when you come back from lunch?!


Naw, they already know by my cheesy grin when I get back. :lol:

They normally just look at me and say, "Any keepers this time?". But I won't keep anything from where I was today. I've caught some small browns there too, but I'll only keep one from the nicer water upstream a ways. The "good" lunch spot.

(edit: Sorry, Packfish. No thermometer. It still felt pretty cold to the touch though.)


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

way to go Loah, glad you got out on the sunny(sarcasm) May day!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

bring on the snag fest! :roll:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> bring on the snag fest! :roll:


Yeah, I honestly expected a good lineup of folks along that little creek, but have only seen one other person so far. I bet the Lower Provo is getting hammered right now.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's a deal. The one I ate was probably just cooked poorly. I did it the same way I do my trout, since I can't fillet worth a crumb. Bony things and that's coming from a trout eater.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

I was down on the lower provo and there actually werent that many people. Everyone I talked to had no luck. I fished for three hours with no bites. Used jigs, rapalas, and spinners. We also tried worms down by the state park.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice little eye LOAH, wish there were some places for me to hit up during breaks, but only got a community pond nearby. Hopefully I can cross walleye off my list this year.


----------



## birdhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

lunch break what is a lunch break that must be what i get while driving down the 15 stuffin my face with whatever i could find in the house


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well after work, I decided to hit up a spot right next to the freeway and I watched as something long kept flashing under the water in a fast streak past my pointer. It was either another walleye or a good brown and I'd seen a good brown there before.

After a few casts with rolls on my lure, the action stopped and I thought I'd spooked whatever it was. I kept casting anyway and paused a little longer in between twitches of the rod tip while the lure swam in the current. That's when it got pounded and I fought a beauty of a brown up onto the grass of a local business next to the "ditch". 8)

[attachment=1:ecfkmfyt]BROWN.jpg[/attachment:ecfkmfyt]

I'm guessing around 19". I'm sure it's pretty close to that, but I didn't measure.

He took the hook pretty hard and his lip was bleeding a little, but I think he'll be okay. It wasn't a very heavy flow.

What really surprised me is when I went for the hook with the forceps, I was greeted by someone else's nice new Panther Martin hung up in his throat, but not stabbing into the gills. I reached in slowly and carefully plucked it out of the firm white tissue and there wasn't any blood coming out.

Check out the free gear:

[attachment=0:ecfkmfyt]BROWNFREE.jpg[/attachment:ecfkmfyt]

Not a scratch or a chip on it, but the shaft was a little bent from its previous fight. The hook was in really good shape and there wasn't any rust which makes me think that he was briefly hooked earlier today or someone was cheating very recently.

Anyhow, I gently held him in the water and after a couple of seconds, he took over and splashed away. I think he'll be fine. He didn't seem too phased by the spinner in his throat either. :lol:

I carried on downstream and eventually made my way back to the area where all the local streams meet and turn into the spot I hit at lunchtime. I spooked off a whole mess of carp in the process, but managed to get a smaller brown (about 13") to chase my lure out of the water and barely miss the hook. That got my heart pumping. Scared the crap out of me, actually. :lol:

That was it for the night, but it's good to see that my lunchbreak spots are still worthwhile.

Glad to see that the browns are still doing well. It won't be long until their home is in a pipe, underground. :x


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Must have been one ornery brown to have hardware already in his throat and then go after your pointer. :shock:


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice fish - sounds like you have a lot of fun.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

A masterful post LOAH... Who else could make a day by the dump on a stinky creek be so entertaining to read. You should look into writting professionaly :wink: 
Did you get em all on the Laser Rainbow and is that a 65 or a 78?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am the president of the lost pointer minnow club. I was hoping you would join our club but your continued rescues of your pointer minnows exclude you from membership. We are confident you will be joining us soon.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice work dogg. _(O)_


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a sweet brown LOAH, good job!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

LOAH Awesome! Nice fish! I envy that brown and walleye !
I purchased that exact same panther martin and lost it at the lindon harbor a few weeks ago.
1/4 ounce yellow with red dots. I doubt it is the same one because i was 90% it was a snag but makes me wonder. :? :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Did you get em all on the Laser Rainbow and is that a 65 or a 78?


Sorry for the delay. Thanks for the kind words. It's a ghost rainbow, not the laser and it's a 65sp. Works well. 

That's what both fish were caught on.

Metal-

There was zero rust on this PM, so it couldn't be yours. Thanks to whomever lost it though. Hopefully it will land my first fish on a PM. They've always just sat in my tackle box, previously.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

That is a great day. 8) 

That is cool about the spinner in the Browns mouth. I have caught lots of fish with regular bait hooks in them, and also a lot with flies in their mouths, but never with hardware.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I know it isn't mine just kinda funny.
But a little of topic when it comes to swivels i don't like them on most of my spinners except on Panther Martins. I have yet to catch a fish on a PM too. But when i retrive a PM on a barrel snap on swivel it has alot better action IMHO. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ask the fish...They're the ones that matter. :wink: 

I don't use swivels on spinners. They're usually so small that the swivel is too visible.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I wish I could fish on my breaks, but we cant leave the plant. I always see people fishing though in the ponds inbetween hwy 201 and I-80 in ther toon fishing for bass. I wouldnt keep anything in there though. Probably contaminated. The ponds are right before the Tooele exit. Dirty fish, I wouldnt even my line touch that water.
I have only had good luck with PM in big and little cottonwood and American Fork. When we go fishing upo there I dont even take a tackle box, just a gold blade PM with black body and yellow dots, my brother uses the yellow with red dots. For years that all we use up there and they seem to work well for all the small fish. Especiall around the spruces camp ground down to the entrance for doughnut falls in big cottonwood. And at the bottom of the dam of tibble fork in American Fork.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> And at the bottom of the dam of tibble fork in American Fork.


Hey, that's a good little stretch of stream. I love anything under a dam of any kind (beaver, man, natural spills). I like the Hobble catch basin's spill, too.


----------

